# Age and taking my time?



## jjrocket (Jun 5, 2012)

I just turned 33, and it seems to take me longer to get off while having sex with my wife. Things are exciting and I enjoy having sex with her, so that is not the problem. I can get an erection just fine as well. The problem is sometimes no matter how much I want to it's really hard for me to get off. 

Is this an age related thing? I read the one about sleep apnea and my wife says I have it but I have not been checked for it yet. I don't know if that is an issue possibly?


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

jj - When I saw the 'header' my immediate response was, yup, age.
Until I saw how old you are....

Afraid I don't know what it could be....but certainly not age!


----------



## Treeflower (Jun 4, 2012)

Sounds like stress, but can be many things


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

jjrocket said:


> I just turned 33, and it seems to take me longer to get off while having sex with my wife. Things are exciting and I enjoy having sex with her, so that is not the problem. I can get an erection just fine as well. The problem is sometimes no matter how much I want to it's really hard for me to get off.
> 
> Is this an age related thing? I read the one about sleep apnea and my wife says I have it but I have not been checked for it yet. I don't know if that is an issue possibly?


So you are having troble ejaculating?? And have no problem getting an errection??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

A few questions.

How long is "longer"? 

Is it a problem for your wife? 

Is it a problem for you, or are you just concerned about your health?

Is getting off a must for you, or can you have sex just to be with your wife, orgasm or not?

Do you have sex frequently enough to your liking?

If it's not a problem for your wife, and if you still love her, and if you can still 'get off' some of the time, maybe it's not really a big problem? 

How is your weight?

I'd suggest stress as a possible reason. What are you thinking about during sex, are you just enjoying the moment, or are you focusing more achieving orgasm or something else?


----------



## jjrocket (Jun 5, 2012)

I can last from 30 minutes + sometimes I don't climax at all, it doesn't bother me, it upsets her sometimes when I don't ejaculate. I love my wife, we have sex often, sometimes I think maybe too often.

I'm a little overweight, 214 lbs and 6', I am working on losing weight.

It may be stress, there is a lot going on.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

If there is stress, don't bring the stress into the bedroom.

If you want to cut back on the sex a bit, talk to your wife. I also assume you still enjoy sex, so let her know that you still do, and that 'going' doesn't have to happen in order to enjoy sex every time. 

I'd also talk to a doctor about it, just to show her you're doing something about it and to make sure there isn't a possible underlying medical issue.


----------

